# Antique Tractors, Big Rigs And The Big Mac Bridge



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

For all fans of old iron (the tractors), new iron (the big rigs) or suspended iron (the bridge), Mackinaw City and St. Ignace are the place for you this weekend!









Friday will be the 3rd Annual Antique Tractor Bridge drive, with a parade of antique tractors starting at about 9:00am in Mackinaw City and splitting into two groups with one group heading directly over the bridge and the other group parading through Mackinaw City before heading across the bridge. There are currently 845 registered tractors, so it should be quite a sight.







After crossing the bridge many of the tractors will be on display Friday and Saturday at the Kewadin Casino. Here are two of the tractors that will be making the crossing, my IH 826 and my Dad's Farmall H:









Friday through Sunday St. Ignace will also be hosting a Big Rig Truck Show featuring custom big rigs in competition for show awards. I'm really looking forward to seeing the lighted truck drive across the bridge on Saturday night.


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

I wish I could it looks like alot of fun. My father's family are farmers from the Hillsdale Mi area (Reading actually if you ever heard of that) and I'm a truck driver so I know I'd enjoy it. Maybe next year I could take my dad up there. He'd get a kick out of that.


----------

